# Another suspension clunk front left



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey guys... Well another issue with the Cruze (3rd issue in 8 months of ownership). Now I'm hearing a solid clunk when driving through potholes. Sounds like a bad sway bar end link. Anyone has had a similar issue or bad links ? I really regret leasing this car it has given me nothing but issues. By the way it has 8000 miles.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The sway bar links are cheaply made plastic junk. Large impacts will loosen the ball joint in the plastic socket and make it start rattling around.

There are several metal alternatives out there; you may loose just a smidgen of ride comfort.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> The sway bar links are cheaply made plastic junk. Large impacts will loosen the ball joint in the plastic socket and make it start rattling around.
> 
> There are several metal alternatives out there; you may loose just a smidgen of ride comfort.


I'm sure ripping apart the front axle shaft for the recall can put quite a bit of stress on these plastic parts which aren't as durable as rubber?


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

I know the sway bar links are made out of cheap plastic. I also suspect them because the 2013 model year Sonic had faulty links where you needed them replaced after a few thousand miles. I seriously hope this is my last issue it's a new car


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I know the sway bar links are made out of cheap plastic.


 - Supposedly for weight savings. Besides reliability, metal replacement end links should give you some better road feel/steering response too. I had a 2002 Mercedes C230K that had metal end links that failed in under 2 years. I was not abusive to that car.


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

I will check for loose links when I install my winter tires ! If they are indeed loose i will go to the dealer for replacement under warranty.


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

I had bushings in the rear and an axle in the front changed. I still have the noise when going over slow speed bumps. Seems more pronounced in the cold though.


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

I have one very bad suspension rattle in right rear of the car. I'm thinking its a bushing since they changed the strut and it didn't help


----------



## Addicted2Saab (Jul 22, 2014)

So I lifted the car today and checked all suspension components. All seem very tight and make no noise, even the sway bar links ! Any ideas on what the cause of this problem could be or anyone has a similar issue. It's a very hard clunk when going over certain bumps or potholes. Just like I was driving with a broken strut.


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

I have a 2014 LTZ RS with 11,000 miles and i am getting a loose rattling noise from front left. Dealer stated they have not really seen this and everything in the suspension is tight but they did read about it, so they ordered me new sway bar bushings


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

elykoj said:


> I have a 2014 LTZ RS with 11,000 miles and i am getting a loose rattling noise from front left. Dealer stated they have not really seen this and everything in the suspension is tight but they did read about it, so they ordered me new sway bar bushings


Hey there,

We certainly never want anything unexpected like this happening with your vehicle, and we are happy to hear that the dealership was able to accommodate. Please let me know if you need any additional assistance! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

